# N scale Kato layout, how to connect DCC to my PC?



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok, maybe this is really simple, but I still haven't been able to wrap my head around it, possibly because I'm not actually holding the stuff in my hands yet (I'm just starting, and doing a lot of reading before I do)

I want to be able to run signals, turnouts, lights everything from one of my old PCs (so old in fact they run on Win XP )

I'm looking at JMRI, but I can't find references to Kato hardware in there, also I very much doubt I can run the signals and lights with the Kato controller. I'm also looking at Arduino controllers, but it seems to me I'd need to install several of these to control signals and turnouts.

Am I making this more complicated than it is? Am I confusing myself?

EDIT:
Also I'd rather avoid re-buying DCC decoders for the locomotives, that's why I specified I'd be buying Kato trains. Please clarify also if that might not be necessary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would help our tech guys to advise you if you
would describe the make and model of DCC controller
that you have. There are plug in devices that enable
smart phone and other devices to control your trains
depending on the system that you have.

Kato makes trains and track. Do they
have a DCC control system.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

If your using DCC, the brand of train and decoder doesn't matter as much as the controller. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

DonR said:


> It would help our tech guys to advise you if you
> would describe the make and model of DCC controller
> that you have. There are plug in devices that enable
> smart phone and other devices to control your trains
> ...


I don’t have anything yet, I’m still doing reading.
That’s why I am confused probably. I guess it’ll be a lot clearer once I can actually tinker with it. In any case I’m looking at a Kato controller as everything else will be Kato, but if you have any better options I’m listening.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I do not believe kato makes A DCC controller. Don't be offended, if your new to the hobby do you understand the difference between DC and DCC? To do what you want you will want DCC for sure. No need to try and stick with kato brand, any brand controller will work fine with your kato equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> I do not believe kato makes A DCC controller. Don't be offended, if your new to the hobby do you understand the difference between DC and DCC? To do what you want you will want DCC for sure. No need to try and stick with kato brand, any brand controller will work fine with your kato equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Don’t worry, no offence taken. I’m fairly expert in other fields and I’d make sure of the basics with a newbie too 😄

yeah, DCC is what I’m looking for.

Ok, so if Kato isn’t on the table, I’m open to alternatives.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Are you wanting to automate the layout with block control and automatic movement of trains?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, I think you need to define what you want to do and how you want to control everything. If your wanting to control trains and signals, turnouts etc with aPC (why not an app on you phone or tablet?). That all may be particle with the Digikeijs dr5000 (Google it) and the correct software. You would need decoders on all switches, signals etc. I know that can be done with the phone or tablet, less sure about the computer. 

If your handy with computer hardware, you could build a LC-DCC (Google it) that will do it and will run from your computer. But you will have to build it yourself unless he had started selling pre-built units. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Are you wanting to automate the layout with block control and automatic movement of trains?


Correct. Maybe not at the start, but that's where I want to go.

I'd like if possible to script train, signal and turnout behaviour. I'd like to control everything with python or PHP, but I realise that might not be possible.
As for controllers on the signals, that's another thing: one per signal, or can signal controllers run a number of them? How does it work usually?


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> Yeah, I think you need to define what you want to do and how you want to control everything. If your wanting to control trains and signals, turnouts etc with aPC (why not an app on you phone or tablet?). That all may be particle with the Digikeijs dr5000 (Google it) and the correct software. You would need decoders on all switches, signals etc. I know that can be done with the phone or tablet, less sure about the computer.
> 
> If your handy with computer hardware, you could build a LC-DCC (Google it) that will do it and will run from your computer. But you will have to build it yourself unless he had started selling pre-built units.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I haven't done much with hardware for a while now, at least a decade. I work mainly with code, DBs and virtual machines in the cloud.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The three most popular DCC systems that would
be capable of working with a computer are:
Digitrax, NCE and MRC. Any one would be suitable
to power the largest layout. Each of the above have
plug in devices that enable the use of computer or
smart phones to control the trains.

Signals are another thing. We assume you are thinking of
those track side towers with red, yellow and green LEDs.
They are usually controlled by occupancy detectors
in the track or by use of photoelectric. They are not normally
associated with the DCC system. Turnout panel light indicators
of point setting are usually controlled by the
panel toggle, or by terminals on turnout motors. Turnout motors
can be DCC controlled with special decoders made for that
purpose.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Train Controller software will automate your entire layout. You will have to isolate blocks of track for the signaling and automatic movement of trains. This will also control turnouts and you can program a train route and it will al be automated.

Train Controller is used by Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg and is used by many other large exhibition layout operators and private layouts.

Wiring and programming is quite complex but it is a wonderful sight to watch a layout operate when done correctly.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Talking of occupancy detectors, what do you suggest? Magnetic or RFID?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would use whatever detection method your software recommends. I think if you decide on computer automation, you are going to have to choose a software method early on, and build the infrastructure around this.

It's not something I would later think about or add on after you have the layout semi-complete and are running trains. This is a large project you are going to undertake.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Or Current sensors, like the Digitrax circuit breaker/occupancy detector BXP88 and the BXPA1 for reverse loops operations.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3372947112772803



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok, so, considering I want my PC to control trains, turnouts, signals and lights (I’ll be starting with trains and turnouts, then adding the rest) what hardware and software would you suggest using?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check the Train Controller website ans see what is compatible with that software. Or, check the internet for further software options.

Train Controller is the only one I am aware of, but I'm certain it's not the only software available.


----------

